# So that's what the buzz was around Fuzz! Effectrode Mercury!



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

My second Fuzz pedal ever, the Effectrode Mercury, a tube-driven germanium-based circuit. This might be the most exciting pedal I've ever played. Set up just like in the picture I get a beautiful, soaring lead tone with my guitar's volume at 5, and a wicked lead tone at 10. Massive bottom end. Thunderous chords practically erupt from my amp.

The pedal's design is fairly adjustable: there are two internal pots that let you bias the second stage of the tube hotter or cooler (depending on what type of Fuzz you're looking for) and set an aver-all Brightness. There's a switch on the back labeled Heat, which, ironically, drops the plate voltage on the second triode to give it more dirt and grit (_sounds_ hotter, for sure.) 

I've only tried it in the first position of my chain - it seems Fuzzes like high-impedance inputs - so that might limit where it can go. It won't hurt to try other arrangements, but I'm so impressed with the Mercury so far that I know I'd be more than happy to keep it where it is.

I've avoided posting about my other Effectrode pedals - I don't want to come across as a fan-boi. But as amazing as they all are I felt the Mercury really deserved a shout-out. If you've heard any David Gilmour in the last three years then you've heard one of these.

(And my first Fuzz was a Fulltone '69. It's gone now. I don't feel I gave it the chance it deserved. It sure wasn't bad in any way.) But this Mercury is freakin' Inspiration-in-a-box!


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

I love when pedals inspire one to play something new or differently. Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Are they all tube driven? The 69 is ok just a little tame IMO.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Moot said:


> I've only tried it in the first position of my chain - it seems Fuzzes like high-impedance inputs - so that might limit where it can go. It won't hurt to try other arrangements, but I'm so impressed with the Mercury so far that I know I'd be more than happy to keep it where it is.


A light just came on in my head!

I've never been a fuzz kinda guy. I've tried a few times and they just haven't worked for me. Maybe this is why. I've never tested them regularly in the front of the chain (seeing a high impedance source). You may be on to something. I still have a couple of fuzzes sitting around. I guess I've got some testin' (and perhaps some buyin') to do. Bugger, eh?


----------



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

fretzel said:


> Are they all tube driven?


Yes, that's Effectrode's whole thing - tube driven effects. The three pedals in the pic all use sub-miniature tubes:
Subminiature Tubes: The Future of Audio!

There are no IC's or OpAmp's anywhere, ever. The tubes are all running at full voltage - for the three pedals in the pics all tubes are running at 250v to the plates. The only other manufacturer I know of who does this is Kingsley, but I've never had the chance to try any of his stuff. Even fx like the Butler Tube Driver and Radial Plexitube have IC's in them. (But I think both of those pedals sound awesome, imo.)


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I was lucky enough to borrow one of these from a friend in Montreal for a month, and it is a superb pedal. I would love to have one, but they are tough to find. I have owned about 50 fuzz pedals over the years and this is one of the best I have ever tried.


----------



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

It turns out Electric Mojo has one is stock. About $50 less than I paid direct, to my chagrin. 
I was on the waiting list for months, and I don't believe Effectrode will get any more out this year, given their usual production time. If I had the cash I wouldn't even be telling you guys!


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

It depends on the fuzz. A muff is fine anywhere in the chain. Fuzz faces and their family like to see the pickup.


----------



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

Cups said:


> It depends on the fuzz. A muff is fine anywhere in the chain. Fuzz faces and their family like to see the pickup.


Good to know. Thanks! 
The Fuzz pool was deeper than I'd expected - still so much to learn.


----------

